# Blue Flavored Droid-Life.com



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

My love of all things blue made me modd the droid life apk to blue. If you would like to use just uninstall your current version and install this one, enjoy!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9663029/com.noticesoftware.DroidLife-1.apk


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude you rock... Props from us at Droid-life


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank u I love ur site more to come!

Sent from my BLU3nHACK3DAO5PBOLT using Tapatalk


----------

